
Is Captcha's Moment Passing? - tandaraho
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/04/is-captchas-mom.html
======
jcl
_(KittenAuth itself has been manually cracked, because its source dataset was
very small, and insufficiently fuzzy.)_

While they may be small, I don't think you could hope for a fuzzier dataset
than kittens. :)

